# Open work permit Spouse - remote consultancy overseas & out of province



## devjavu (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi folks,

This is my first post , greetings!!! 

I'm currently based in Ontario, Canada since March 2014 on an *Open Work Permit (Spouse)*. My wife was the principal work permit applicant with a job. I'm looking for a job. 
My work permit specifies :

BOUNDED: NO 
EMPLOYER: *ANY EMPLOYER*
OCCUPATION: *OPEN EA*
EMP LOC: *ONTARIO NES*


Can I work as a (remote) consultant for :
1. A company based out of Canada - no office in Canada ( i.e. A non resident firm)
2. A company based in Montreal, Quebec *- no office in Ontario. Concern is for the "Ontario NES" bit. 



•I will always be working out of my home in Ontario, submitting work online . Categorically, I will not have to work outside Ontario. 
•I will be receiving compensation in Canada and paying income tax in Canada in both cases.


Would it help to get legal agreements to attest the nature of the engagement will be *"remote work done over the internet" *?

I am trying to get in touch with CIC on the phone but the queues are 30 -45 mins and I invariably get disconnected . Very frustrating indeed. 

I'd be very obliged if anyone could help clarify this. To reiterate we are *on work permits not PR (not applied yet) .

A little in detail : 
----------------------------
Earlier this year my wife and I took the decision of moving to Canada after she got her post doc confirmed at this really prestigious university in Ontario. She applied as the principal applicant(skilled worker) , I applied as Open Work Permit (Spouse) . Both of us got our work permits easily . We have got our SIN numbers. I'm a computer games programmer with a MSc & 10 years work experience . It's not a problem for me to get a game programming job with a big studio in Toronto- but it's not practical as the studios are very far from our home in Ontario. We really want to keep our family unit together and cut down on the 3 hr commute each day to/from Toronto. So remote working from home is a good option for me. I have been doing it for a while back in India and it's pretty good. The offers for remote work , however, are from 1-Overseas and 2-Montreal, Quebec. Nothing from Ontario companies at the moment. 

I had a quick chat with someone with a bit of Canadian immigration/tax knowledge - it seems i should be able to work with the Overseas company as an individual like a sole proprietor ( exclusively dealing with a non resident firm) . I haven't been able to get a consult about the Montreal offer yet .
-----------------------------

Oh! and we are really enjoying our time here. People are nice and friendly. I feel both of us can grow in our own career paths here. *

Thank you for your time!


----------

